# Doing a LIL' Cave~ N with OSCAR'



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2011)

Oscar and myself got to do some cave~n' ............













JD~


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome pics!  
As always!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Awesome pics!
> As always!



All righty Tyler ....thanks buddy ....the cave I'm in is one of my favo surf spots in ***** .... the break out front of the cave is called 
" garbage" .... wonder if any folks in here can identify where that is ?
and of course " Oscar " gaurding his " Man cave" ..... ( mines the garage......or tort hut ... <grin> ) ...
JD~


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2011)

Oscar is absolutely beautiful....great caves, both of you have


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 9, 2011)

looks like fun


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 9, 2011)

Love the caves!!


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## surfthesecond (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool pics


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd be so scared that cave would, well, cave in on the torts...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Very cool pics!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

That's awesome I like caves for everything lol


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't identify where your cave is, but it is so pretty. I can feel the moisture in the air...would love to be there right now.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Can't identify where your cave is, but it is so pretty. I can feel the moisture in the air...would love to be there right now.



Well G ~ma Joy ...... thats Salt water and tide pools ...hint hint ...


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 10, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Can't identify where your cave is, but it is so pretty. I can feel the moisture in the air...would love to be there right now.
> ...



And there is moss on the rocks, hmmm. ???


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> I'd be so scared that cave would, well, cave in on the torts...



Naw ...Pd.....thats " feather rock Lava" ... very light weight , resting on 1" thick marble slab ... " it aint going nowhere " ...the rock itself is awesome to use in hardscapes/landscapes .. as huge boulders are min. pounds compared to other stones. This stone is not to be confused with regular lava rock which can be quite heavy.....

JD~


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 10, 2011)

Reminds me of Kauai


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Reminds me of Kauai



your close ..... well same equatorial line ...


----------



## terryo (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know where your cave is, but you're looking mighty good Jeff!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 10, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of Kauai
> ...



I give up....where is it?


----------

